# Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben



## SnipX (11. Januar 2015)

*Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ich wollte mal nach euren Gedanken zur Umsetzung dieser Idee fragen. 

Man nehme: 
Ein Kühlgitter eines Kühlschranks
Kühlmittel
Heizungsrohr und Press-  fittinge 

Die Idee ist folgende:
Das Kühlmittel wird im CPU-Kühler verdampft / verkocht, steigt in den Kühler auf und kondensiert und wird per Schwerkraftprinzip zurückgeführt.
Beim verdampfen wird bekanntermaßen viel Energie aufgenommen, beim Kondensieren wieder abgegeben.
Die Kühlschlange wird in Fittinge eingelötet. Oben wird das gasförmige Kühlmittel eingeleitet.
Als Druckpuffer einfach geeignet dicke Rohre wählen.

Die Teile bis auf den CPU-Kühlkörper und Kühlmittel könnte ich direkt von der Arbeit besorgen.

Als Kühlmittel würde ich z.B. an Pentan denken, da es mit seinem Siedepunkt von 35°C schnell verdampft und selbst im Sommer noch im Kühler kondensiert.
Wird es wärmer, steigt auch der Druck im System und der Siedepunkt steigt entsprechend.
Die Rohre, Fittinge und Lötstellen halten problemlos einige Bar. Die Schwachstelle wäre wohl der Kühlkörper.

Die Idee ist übrigens vom noch nicht Marktreifen System von Captherm abgeschaut und entspricht ja im groben der Funktionsweise eines Kühlschranks und einer Heatpipe.


----------



## BenGun_ (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Wo willst du das Ding hinstellen,  neben den PC?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler oder fehlt bei der Geschichte nicht der Kompressor ?

edit : 
Ok habe mich gerade belesen ........du willst also neuste Ingenieurstechnik aus Schrott nachbauen ? 
Sry ...nicht falsch verstehen aber das wird nichts


----------



## SnipX (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Wärme steigt auf. Druck sollte durch die verkochende Flüssigkeit genug entstehen, um die Flüssigkeit im Kühlergitter zu verdrängen.
Da braucht es ja nur ein paar Milibar.
Durch den Phasenwechsel kann also auf eine Pumpe verzichtet werden, da das Medium bei unter 35°C von selbst wieder flüssigt wird.

Kühlschränke haben das. Da hast du aber auch auf der anderen Seite den entsprechenden Engpass und erzeugst dadurch einen Kreislauf mit zwei verschiedenen Druck- und Siedewerten.

@BenGun_ Es geht mehr darum, was machbar ist. Wenn die Platzierung das Schlimmste Problem wäre, wärs zu einfach 
Soll ja kein Schmuckstück werden.
Aber hinter meinem Schreibtisch wäre genug Platz


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*



> Kühlschränke haben das



Kühlschränke haben aber auch einen Kompressor 
KÃ¼hlschrank â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## SnipX (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*



True Monkey schrieb:


> edit :
> Ok habe mich gerade belesen ........du willst also neuste Ingenieurstechnik aus Schrott nachbauen ?
> Sry ...nicht falsch verstehen aber das wird nichts



Ersteres trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf  So neu ist die Technik dahinter ja nicht. Nur wird sie im PC Segment bisher nicht verbaut (bis auf Heatpipes).
Anders als Captherm würde ich auch von C4 Explosionen zur Herstellung absehen 

Was wäre denn dein Argument fürs Scheitern?


----------



## True Monkey (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ganz einfach ...weil ich von Beruf Kältetechniker bin und mir kaum vorstellen kann das du das schaffst.

Alleine das du bei deinen vergleich einen Kühlschrank als Bsp nimmst  und dabei vergißt das der einen Kompressor hat bestärkt mich in den Glauben das dir doch das nötige Know How fehlt.


----------



## SnipX (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ich mache mehr mit Heizungen. Da treffen zwei Welten aufeinander 

Nur verstehe ich nicht, wofür du den Kompressor haben willst. Im Beispiel Heatpipes funktioniert das doch wunderbar ohne. Verdampen - Kondensieren - Rückleiten
Im Falle vom Kühlschrank brauchen wir die technischen Kniffs doch nur, da sonst nicht das Temperaturgefälle hergestellt werden kann? 
Bei meiner Idee könnte (anders als beim Eisfach) die CPU natürlich unter keinen Umständen unter Raumtemperatur gehalten werden.


----------



## JackvanDell (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ich denke das System sollte an sich funktionieren (so ich als Laie, kein Kältetechniker), aber ich frage mich was der große Vorteil zu einer Heatpipe-Konstruktion ist. Den du hast ja ein wesentlich komplizierteres System. Wenn du dir einfach aus massiven Kupfer-Teilen einen CPU-Kühler lötest im ähnlichen Maßstab, dann bist du ja auch bei "Raumtemperatur", aber bei einem wesentlich simpleren System, das weder 100% dicht sein soll, noch mit einem Medium befüllt werden muss.

Natürlich wäre eine Verdampfungskühlung an sich effizienter und ich denke, dass du unter richtigen Bedingungen und Konstruktion sogar unter Raumtemperatur kommst.

Wenn du die Mittel dazu hast, würde ich es auf jedenfall mal probieren! Ein geiles Projekt ist es auf jeden Fall!


Ach ja: Das so ein Kompressorloses Kühlsystem kein Bullshit ist, zeigt die Realität. Die einfachste Kühlung auf dem Prinzip sind sogenannte "Heat Pipes" also Wärmerohre. Natürlich nicht Heat Pipes wie sie an handelsüblichen CPU-Kühlern sind, sondern eher in Richtung Zwei-Phasen-Thermosiphon: WÃ¤rmerohr â€“ Wikipedia

Prinzipiell also ein Rohr mit einem Medium drin, das auf der einen Seite heiß wird, das Medium verdunstet, steigt im Rohr auf, kondensiert am anderen Ende und läuft als Flüssigkeit wieder herunter um den Kreisluaf immer wieder zu durchlaufen.

Das gleiche Prinzip kann man ja verkomplizieren, indem man an das eine Ende einen Radiator baut, der sehr schnell und effizient viel Wärme abführt. Und statt die Schwerkraft zu nutzen Kapillarkräfte nutzt, indem man eine Art "Docht" benutzt um die Flüssigkeit zurück zu führen.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Unter Raumtemperatur kommt man mit so einer Konstruktion nicht.

Das Problem wird sein, dass man womöglich die Wärme über die geringe Oberfläche nicht gut genug abführen kann und so schlechter kühlt als ein normaler Kühler.
Ein normaler Kühler hat ja durch die Lamellen eine sehr große Oberfläche.
Oder man schnallt Lüfter dran.
Aber das wird nur die Praxis zeigen, interessantes Projekt auf jeden Fall


----------



## JackvanDell (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Unter Raumtemperatur kommt man mit so einer Konstruktion nicht.
> 
> Das Problem wird sein, dass man womöglich die Wärme über die geringe Oberfläche nicht gut genug abführen kann und so schlechter kühlt als ein normaler Kühler.
> Ein normaler Kühler hat ja durch die Lamellen eine sehr große Oberfläche.
> ...



Wieso kommt man mit so einem System denn nicht unter Raumtemperatur? Ist ja schließlich eine Verdunstungskühlung! Solange der Radiator in dem die Flüssigkeit wieder kondensiert so ausgelegt ist, dass das Kühlmedium wieder auf Raumtemepratur kommt, dann sollte man es schaffen ein paar Kelvin unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen.

Das Verdunstung es schafft etwas unter Raumtemperatur zu bringen, merkt man ja spätestens im Sommer wenn es über 36°C hat und man schwitzt. ist zwar nicht angenehm, aber solange man genug trinkt, stirbt man normalerweise nämlich nicht (das gilt natürlich nur bis zu ein paar Grad über der Körpertemperatur. In der Sauna merkt man zum Beispiel beim Aufguss, dass es plötzlich heißer wird, das liegt daran, dass der Schweiß nicht mehr verdunstet, weil die Luft gesättigt ist mit Wassser.

Versteht ihr worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Noch eine Frage (eines Laien):
Was passiert wenn du das Kühlmittel beim Radiator nicht unter 35°C bringst?


----------



## fxler (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ich glaube es ist leichter, den Kühlschrank zu reparieren und den PC in den Kühlschrank zustellen o.O


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Da hätte ich auch noch eine passende Idee:

Warum nicht den Kühlschrank NEBEN den PC stellen und die kalte Luft vom Kühlschrank in das PC Gehäuse führen? 
Damit kommst du auf jeden Fall unter Raumtemperatur und musst nicht rumbastelln  

An sich eine geile Idee, aber wie willst du das im Gehäuse verbauen? Oder kommt das außen dran?


----------



## Schelmiii (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

@JackvanDell: Ist leider nicht das gleiche. Dein Beispiel ist Verdunstung, in der Heat Pipe passiert Verdampfung. Zumindest habe ich von einer Verdunstung in der HeatPipe noch nicht gehört.
Das Wasser verdampft, weil der Wasserdampfdruck in der Luft kleiner ist, als in der Flüssigkeit.
In der Heatpipe herrscht aber der gleiche Druck.

@taks: Interessante Frage.
Ich würde sagen, dann steigt der Druck isochor, bis der Siedepunkt so hoch liegt, dass der Radiator das Gas wieder kondensieren kann.
Wenn man aber zu weit aus dem 2-Phasen-Gebiet dabei wandert und das Gas nicht mehr verflüssigt bekommt, dann kann bricht die Kühlleistung ein.
Deswegen ist es wichtig, den Druck beim Befüllen genau einzustellen. Könnte man eventuell mit einem ph-Diagramm vom Arbeitsmedium und einer exakten Füllmenge erreichen.
Die HeatPipe muss man Solange er sich im 2-Phasen

@SSJ4Crimson: Die Leistung reicht da leider nur für den Leerlauf, ergo nicht nutzbar.


----------



## JackvanDell (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Ja, dass Verdunstungen und Verdampfung aus unterschiedlichen Gründen passieren, ist mir klar, aber es geht ja um die Energieaufnahme. Und da sollte es ja egal sein, ob ich die Flüssigkeit zum sieden bringe (also verdampfe) oder ob das überliegende Gas nun die Flüssigkeit aufnimmt (also verdunstet), denn die Energie die ich dafür brauche um das Molekül der Flüssigkeit zu entreissen ist ja die gleiche. Jedesmal muss ich die gleichen Kräfte überwinden, z.Bsp. Van der Waals-Kräfte, Dipole oder Brückenbindungen (zum Beispiel Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen bei Wasser).

Außerdem denke ich, dass man nicht so kompliziert denken muss, was den Radiator an geht. Einfach überdimensionieren. Man weiß ja, dass man nur 100-200 Watt an Abwärme vom Prozessor abführen muss. Und falls man es doch unterdimensioniert hat, muss man halt noch ein paar Silent-Lüfter dran schrauben, die dann an extremen Tagen mitlaufen müssen.

Das was da mir nur wichtig erscheint ist, dass man ein Reservoir mit genug Kühlmedium am CPU hat, sodass es die Kühlflüssigkeit kontinuierlich durch die Kühlschleife drückt, also nicht das alles im Reservoir verdampft ist und irgendwo die Flüssigkeit kondensiert ist und nicht zurück ins Reservoir gedrückt wird. Außerdem denke ich, dass man ein Rückschlag-Ventil am Ende der Kühlschleife zum Reservoir haben muss. damit man eine Fließrichtung bekommt, denn sonst läuft man ja Gefahr, dass es zur Stagnation der Flüssigkeit kommt, da es von beiden Seiten der Schleife Gas reindrückt.


----------



## Schelmiii (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Es ging mir nur darum, dass man nicht unter Raumtemperatur kommen kann, wenn das Gas schon gesättigt ist, bzw. wir sowieso nur einen Stoff im System haben.

Der Einwand mit der stellenweisen Kondensation ist gut.
Man müsste ja sämtliche U-Stücke der Radiatorfläche umbiegen.
Von jeder Stelle des Systems muss die Flüssigkeit nur durch die Gravitation wieder zur CPU zurückfließen.
Sonst sammelt sch die Flüssigkeit irgendwo im Radiator und die CPU läuft trocken und schaltet ab.

Das Rückschlagventil wird wohl nichts bringen, da man ja überall den gleichen Druck hat.
Höchstens wenn man die Flüssigkeitssäule, die auf das Ventil drückt, hoch genug ist.
Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher: Addiert sich der statische Druck des Systems mit dem hydrostatischen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*



SnipX schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nach euren Gedanken zur Umsetzung dieser Idee fragen.


Bevor wir in irgendwelche Diskussionen dazu eintreten, empfehle ich Dir, Dich einmal mit den Grundlagen der Thermodynamik zu beschäftigen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk und wird tagtäglich im Haushalt oder der Werkstatt benötigt. Nachdem Du das verlinkte Skript durchgelesen und zumindest inhaltlich verstanden hast, können wir gerne Deinen Vorschlag diskutieren. Vorher hat das keinen Zweck. 
http://hakenesch.userweb.mwn.de/thermodynamik/skript_thermo.pdf


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Naja - ein komplettes TD-Skipt als Lektüre für diesen Fall zu empfehlen geht vllt. etwas weit. Es reicht eigentlich die Aussage des 2ten Hauptsatzes der Thermodynamik zu verstehen und zu akzeptieren, dass dieser universelle Gültigkeit hat.
Zugegeben ist es zum Verständnis hilfreich dessen Herleitung und die damit einhergehende universelle Gültigkeit selbst nachzuvollziehen, aber nur um zu verstehen, warum das vorgeschlagene System an keiner Stelle unter Raumtemperatur kommen kann, reicht z. B. das Verständnis seiner grundlegenden Aussage.

Eine Verdampfungs-/Verdunstungskühlung wie beim Beispeil des Schwitzens liegt bei einem geschlossen Kreislauf wie der hier vom TE vorgeschlagenen überdimensionalen drucklosen Heatpipe nicht vor. Dabei ist es zunächst relativ unerheblich welchen Namen man dem Kind gibt (Verdampfung oder Verdunstung). Der Grund warum man im geschlossen Kreis ohne Zufuhr von Arbeit (üblicherweise Kompressionsarbeit) an keiner Stelle unter die Raumtemperaur (RT) kommen kann ist eigentlich recht simpel zu verstehen.

Edit: Sorry - hab mein eigenes Posting beim Tippfehler korrigieren versehentlich zum großen Teil gelöscht und auch nichts mehr in der Zwischenablage gehabt. Ist mir jetzt aber zu viel Arbeit das nochmal neu zu schreiben. Eventuell kann ein Mod die Ur-Version wieder stellen...


----------



## cyberhofi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kühlschrank als Kühler wiederbeleben*

Grundsätzlich gibt es das alles schon - sucht mal nach Immersionskühlung. (z.B.: FlÃ¼ssigkeitskÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r 100-Kilowatt-Racks | iX)
Nur werden da die kompletten Baugruppen in das Kühlmedium getaucht (das ist dann gleichzeitig das von euch angesprochene Reservoir)

Prinzipiell kann man das natürlich auch in einen geschlossenen Kreislauf machen, muss dann natürlich alles nach Schwerkraftprinzip funktionieren zwecks Rücklauf. 
Man müsste wohl auch die "Steigleitung" für das verdampfte Kühlmedium isolieren damit dort nicht zu viel kondensiert und den Kreislauf stört.


----------

